# Big Mike's Fiberglass is moving to a new location



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

We just want to let all of our friends and customers know that Big Mike's Fiberglass is opening a fiberglass repair shop at Harbor View Marina, Pensacola. We are in the process of moving right now but the move should be completed in approximately 2-3 weeks. 

At Harbor View Marina we will have the capability to have boats up to 36 feet pulled and set on work racks. We will be doing all trailerable boats at this location. We will be using the local shipyards for any boats over 36 feet. We will still be doing work at all other area marinas but we will use Harbor View as our home base and main shop.

Justin & I will still be providing the same quality work as we have in the past, and there will still not be a fee for estimates. If you need any repair work done call me at 850-206-4499 or Justin at 850-736-6979, or you can email us [email protected]. 

Justin & I also want to thank our customers for their business in the past and we want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a safe and Happy New Year.

Big Mike
www.bigmikesfiberglass.com
850-206-4499


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

*moving*

bump


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey Mike for us that don't know " Where is Harbor View marina " location ?


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

Harbor View Marine is located at 1220 Mahogany Mill Rd. Pensacola, under the Barrancas Bridge on bayou Chico.

Thanks, Big Mike


----------

